#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  System One Audio

## Rolandino

Iemand bekend met deze systemen ?

Het is een exclusieve lijn  van Hofman Pro Audio.

Afkorting is toch een beetje gewaagd ( SOA ) hahahahahaha

Heb er prijzen van gehoord die zijn niet misselijk tegenover de A merken.
Ik bedoel prijzen liggen gemiddeld hoger dan de geaccepteerde A merken.

Zeg niet dat dit slecht klinkt omdat ik Hofman ken en dat goed presteerd.

Op de site System One Audio | Professionele Audio Systemen staan referentie's van bv Nick en Simon maar geloof niet dat hun hier op touren ( set zal wel van de plaatstelijke geluidsboer zijn geweest.

Ik ben van mening ALS het zo een TOP produkt zal zijn waarom er geen serieuze verhuur bedrijven hiermee op pad zijn en of het wordt gerespecteerd door de artiesten want dat is toch belangrijker of heb ik het verkeerd.

----------


## hardstyle

Hier in Didam zit ook een dealer, ik heb ze verder nog ff gehoord tijdens de optocht toen we voorbij liepen, stond slechts 1 top en 1 bas opgesteld, stond zo'n 20 meter van de optocht af, en kwam nog steeds boven het overgrote deel van de wagens uit :EEK!: , ze gaan dus hard, en hebben gewoon een goed geluid, je kan ze ook eventueel huren, om uit te proberen, maar dat zou ik sowieso altijd doen. :Wink:

----------


## Michel van de Beek

De filosofie is in elk geval wel interessant ... less is more. Ben ik het compleet mee eens. 

En de compensatie voor Fletcher Munson is ook interessant. Het maakt een systeem een stuk 'more controllable'. Alleen is de vraag, wil iedereen dit. Sommige technici zijn zich heel bewust wat er gebeurt met verschillende geluidsdruk en draaien bewust het ene nummer wat harder dan het andere, en gebruiken de veranderingen in 'beleving' om de nummers meer 'impact' te geven. Aan de andere kant, corrigeert het wel techs die in hun enthousiasme een beetje te ver gaan.

----------


## Koen van der K

Hofman, dat zijn toch die kermisboxen ? Kan me voorstellen dat ze 'n ander marktsegment willen aanboren. Best gewaagd in 'n propvolle markt 'n nieuw merk te introduceren.

Munson-Fletcher curves compenseren ? Ben nooit zo'n voorstander geweest van dynamic EQ-ing, zeker niet bij goede en grote weergavesystemen. Maar goed, ik laat me graag verrassen en ben benieuwd. De rest van het verhaal op de site (PWM) is standaard verkoopverhaal, muv hun doelstelling; "geen compromissen" ... grappig gezien (electro-)akoestiek net als eenieder ander natuurkundig verschijnsel van compromissen aan elkaar hangt.

Groet !

----------


## @lex

> De filosofie is in elk geval wel interessant ... less is more. Ben ik het compleet mee eens. 
> 
> En de compensatie voor Fletcher Munson is ook interessant. Het maakt een systeem een stuk 'more controllable'. Alleen is de vraag, wil iedereen dit. Sommige technici zijn zich heel bewust wat er gebeurt met verschillende geluidsdruk en draaien bewust het ene nummer wat harder dan het andere, en gebruiken de veranderingen in 'beleving' om de nummers meer 'impact' te geven. Aan de andere kant, corrigeert het wel techs die in hun enthousiasme een beetje te ver gaan.



Ik ben hier een jaar of acht geleden mee bezig geweest omdat ik dacht dat er in die FM nog een leuke marge zat voor systeemverbetering. Mijn conclusie destijds:

Absolute lariekoek!

Het systeem compenseert volume-versus-frekwentiegevoeligheid van het oor. Dat volume waar we het over hebben is afstandafhankelijk (want volume loopt terug bij toenemen van afstand). Dat wil dus zeggen dat iemand die op drie meter vanaf PA op elk gluidsniveau het perfecte geluid ervaart (er vanuitgaande dat er voor die postitie gecompenseerd wordt), maar iemand die op dertig meter zit (en naar hun zeggen kan die set het makkelijk aan) een gecompenseerd geluidbeeld voor de kiezen krijgt waar geen reet van klopt!

En dan nog is het bij vrijwel geen enkele set zo dat hij op tien meter net zo klinkt als op dertig meter (helemaal bij verwaaiing in de buitenlucht). Die afwijking is vele malen groter dan wat FMC corrigeert.

Mijn conclusie was dat het leuk is voor thuis (met een vaste luisterpositie tov speakers) en daar heb ik al wat mee geëxperimenteerd. Maar voor live met een grote variatie in afstand tot de speakers kan je dit onmogelijk compenseren!

Dus tot slot: het principe wordt gebruikt voor marketingdoeleinden!

@lex

----------


## Rolandino

Hofman is idd bekent om zijn "kermisboxen " maar eerlijk is eerlijk deze systemen op de kermis klinken erg goed. Draagt redelijk ver en veel druk 

Heb het op verschillende atttractie's gehoord en mwas er erg onder de indruk daarvan. 

2 subs enkel 18 met 4 topjes 10" maar tot een meter of 10 voor de attractie DRUK ! Ook de topjes klinken niet verkeerd.

Maar de prijzen zijn erg hoog ben ik van mening zeker om de Amerken te willen overtreffen.

Een enkel 18 sub kost bij hun rond de 2700 euro en een dubbel 18 sub van hoifman kost 1600,00

Zit er wel een versterker ingebouwd maar toch een serieuze prijs voor een niet Amerk speaker systeem

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> Ik ben hier een jaar of acht geleden mee bezig geweest omdat ik dacht dat er in die FM nog een leuke marge zat voor systeemverbetering. Mijn conclusie destijds:
> 
> Absolute lariekoek!
> 
> Het systeem compenseert volume-versus-frekwentiegevoeligheid van het oor. Dat volume waar we het over hebben is afstandafhankelijk (want volume loopt terug bij toenemen van afstand). Dat wil dus zeggen dat iemand die op drie meter vanaf PA op elk gluidsniveau het perfecte geluid ervaart (er vanuitgaande dat er voor die postitie gecompenseerd wordt), maar iemand die op dertig meter zit (en naar hun zeggen kan die set het makkelijk aan) een gecompenseerd geluidbeeld voor de kiezen krijgt waar geen reet van klopt!
> 
> En dan nog is het bij vrijwel geen enkele set zo dat hij op tien meter net zo klinkt als op dertig meter (helemaal bij verwaaiing in de buitenlucht). Die afwijking is vele malen groter dan wat FMC corrigeert.
> 
> Mijn conclusie was dat het leuk is voor thuis (met een vaste luisterpositie tov speakers) en daar heb ik al wat mee geëxperimenteerd. Maar voor live met een grote variatie in afstand tot de speakers kan je dit onmogelijk compenseren!
> ...



Je formuleert inderdaad een hele belangrijke randvoorwaarde voor het gebruik van correctieve middelen in het algemeen, en FM-compensatie in het bijzonder ...

het systeem moet ontworpen zijn om te voldoen aan de eis van minimum variance; zie Bob McCarthy / optimizing soundsystems of volg een  seminar/training (o.a via Meyer) dat hierover gaat.

Voldoet het hieraan, dan kan je wat winnen. En dan nog, je ontneemt een goede tech creatieve speelruimte

----------


## Noobie

Het systeem heb ik (nog) niet gehoord, maar aangezien ik de klank van de 'kermis' lijn redelijk goed ken ben ik toch wat sceptisch. 

Vrijwel alle recensies die vermeld worden zijn via directe contacten van de firma hofmann (weet ik toevallig via de wandelgangen), dus die wil ik niet als doorslaggevend nemen op dit moment.

De fijne curve die als grondslag van hun filosofie dient.. tja ik kan me vergissen maar tussen het bereik 80-120 dB (werkbare PA level) zie ik een vrijwel lineare verhouding tussen de grafieken, met een kleine afwijking in het laagfrequente. De curve geeft in mijn optiek aan dat een dergelijk systeem dus volslagen onnodig is, tenzij je op 40 dB achtergrondmuziek staat te doen, afgewisseld met een tapeshow @ 100 dB... :Smile: 

Qua levels.. er worden weer eens peak levels gegeven, totaal niet te verglijken met RMS levels zoals de meeste topmerken wel opgeven.

Erg sprankelend hoog (staat in een paar recenties) betekend in mijn beleving meestal een gebrek aan mid... maar goed daar wil ik niet over oordelen voor ik het gehoord heb. 
Ook extreem hoog volume zie ik voorbij komen, toch als je vergelijkt kom je qua level niet in de buurt van de top-level spl's, die overigens nauwelijks als pijnlijk worden ervaren bij levels van 120 dB+, vanwege de lage vervorming. 
Het verhaal dat het erg hard gaat... is twijfelachtig indien dit onvervormd is.
Het verhaal fase probleem is natuurlijk al eeuwen oud, het punt is echter wel dat er nog nooit is aangetoond dat faseverschillen hoorbaar zouden zijn. De resonantie frequenties van een Eq.... hier raak ik het spoor bijster... normaal gesproken liggen resonantiefrequenties buiten het werkgebied, door een blokgolf aan te bieden krijg je vreemde effecten, zegt niet echt veel over werking van eq's naar mijn mening.

Het lijkt mij (helaas) toch weer een marketing verhaal, ben wel benieuwd hoe het in werkelijkheid klinkt.

----------


## Outline

Als je als (redelijk) obekende fabrikant een nieuwe lijn in het topsegment neer wil zetten waarbij je blijkbaar ook nog duurder bent dan de gangbare A-merken...

Ik denk dat we dan allemaal wel op onze vingers kunnen uittellen dat het niks wordt tenzij je de kip met de gouden eieren hebt Als ik het zo lees, hebben ze die niet. Dan mag je hopen dat een praktijktest wel overtuigt, anders kun je gelijk weer inpakken. En dat ze het lef hebben om een flightcase-handgreep te gebruiken...

Ik heb wat dat betreft al een aantal jaar 'n oogje op TW Audio gericht en dat is het enigste nieuwere merk wat ik nog kansen op de markt toedicht, zeker nu de ellende met Hoellstern ook voorbij is. Het is voor hen alleen te hopen dat Feedback het wat harder gaat pushen. Maar nog liever Feedback dan de importeur die ze hiervoor hadden. Die deed er helemaal niks mee.

Ik heb overigens op een van de foto's wel 1 pluspunt gezien. Wie weet wat ik bedoel? ;-)

----------


## MusicXtra

Er staat 'making waves' op de site, zou beter 'marketing waves' kunnen staan. :Big Grin: 
Het is heel simpel, ieder fabrikant heeft met exact dezelfde natuurkundige regels te maken. Speaker-fabrikanten doen stuk voor stuk hun stinkende best zo goed mogelijke drivers te maken met een zo hoog mogelijk rendement.
Dat houdt dus in dat de rendementen van de verschillende A-merken nooit heel veel uit elkaar zullen liggen.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> Ik heb overigens op een van de foto's wel 1 pluspunt gezien. Wie weet wat ik bedoel? ;-)




De benen van de dame precies in het midden? :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> De benen van de dame precies in het midden?



Daarnaast zie ik nog 2 pluspunten, iets hoger...

Hmm, als ik die kasten zo van achteren zie, inderdaad flightcase handvaten, erg handig voor hoog tillen...
Geen powerconn doorlus, zo te zien connectors ook niet verzonken binnen de kast. Als dit niet het allereerste proto setje is wat ze in elkaar geknutseld hebben voor proof of concept dan zie ik het somber in.

De indruk word gewekt dat dit setje de hele tent doet, maar voor hetzelfde geld staat er nog een andere set naast, you never know.

----------


## Outline

> Daarnaast zie ik nog 2 pluspunten, iets hoger...
> 
> Hmm, als ik die kasten zo van achteren zie, inderdaad flightcase handvaten, erg handig voor hoog tillen...
> Geen powerconn doorlus, zo te zien connectors ook niet verzonken binnen de kast. Als dit niet het allereerste proto setje is wat ze in elkaar geknutseld hebben voor proof of concept dan zie ik het somber in.
> 
> De indruk word gewekt dat dit setje de hele tent doet, maar voor hetzelfde geld staat er nog een andere set naast, you never know.



 
Goed gekeken jongens...

En verder zegt DJ Antoon het. En dan verwijs ik graag nog even naar wat ik eerder ook al gezegd heb: Als je als (redelijk) obekende fabrikant een nieuwe lijn in het topsegment neer wil zetten waarbij je blijkbaar ook nog duurder bent dan de gangbare A-merken...

Ik denk dat we dan allemaal wel op onze vingers kunnen uittellen dat het niks wordt tenzij je de kip met de gouden eieren hebt Als ik het zo lees, hebben ze die niet. Dan mag je hopen dat een praktijktest wel overtuigt, anders kun je gelijk weer inpakken.

En heeft iemand ook al de gebruikte XLR-chassisdelen goed bekeken? Precies, oude P-serie! En hoe worden de versterkers eigenlijk gekoeld? Heb er nog niks over kunnen vinden...

----------


## SPS

De foto van Nick en Simon zou ik als techneut niet willen gebruiken.
90 graden horizontaal spreiding. Maar er worden geen infills gebruikt en de top staat RECHT naar voren. Een aanfluiting qua klankbeeld midvoor dus......

Maar ja, marketingtechnisch gesproken: altijd leuk natuurlijk...
Paul

----------


## Rolandino

De prijzen zijn iig niet interessant voor de verhuurwereld.

dsub	active bandpasshorn sub 2kw 2x18"	3.900,00	ex BTW
 Best duur voor een dubbel 18 BP kastje ( wel met versterker ingebouwd )

Ze gebruiken Ciare speakers dan kost zo een versterkertje erg duur die er in zit.

----------


## Waveform

> De prijzen zijn iig niet interessant voor de verhuurwereld.
> 
> dsub	active bandpasshorn sub 2kw 2x18"	3.900,00	ex BTW
>  Best duur voor een dubbel 18 BP kastje ( wel met versterker ingebouwd )
> 
> Ze gebruiken Ciare speakers dan kost zo een versterkertje erg duur die er in zit.



Dat is een Meyer Sound prijs. Erg veel dus.

----------


## Rolandino

Maar wel aktief he ........

Die van meyer ook want ken de prijzen niet van Meyer.

----------


## Waveform

> Maar wel aktief he ........
> 
> Die van meyer ook want ken de prijzen niet van Meyer.



Volgens mij maakt Meyer niets passiefs meer, dus ja.


3900 euro voor een systeem dat geen naam en dus een lage verhuurwaarde heeft is gewoon veel geld. Bij Meyer krijg je er MAPP bij, veel mooiere en handigere kisten, een bewezen reputatie, speciale processors en line-drivers,... Plus je kan makkelijker ergens wat kistjes gaan inhuren als je even wat meer nodig hebt.

System One Audio kan je gewoon niet dat complete pakket bieden en dat is een groot minpunt.

----------


## Rolandino

3900 is geen prijs voor een systeem hoor alleen een sub 2x18`

----------


## Waveform

> 3900 is geen prijs voor een systeem hoor alleen een sub 2x18`



Dat bedoelde ik dus  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rolandino

Maar heeft er iemand hier dit systeem ook wel degelijk gehoord ?

In mijn ogen is het zijn geld niet waard to de Amerken ik bedoel hiermee dat de prijs idd erg hoog is om een Amerk te evenaren met nog meer kwaliteit voor een hogere prijs, of heb ik dat verkeerd ?

----------


## mhsounds

En iemand heeft deze speakers al gehoord?

Want ik lees vooral dat het duurder is dan de A-merken, en daarom een gedurfde zet is.
Maar over de prestaties ervan heb ik nog niks gelezen.

*[Edit]* Rolandino was me net voor...

----------


## Rolandino

> En iemand heeft deze speakers al gehoord?
> 
> Want ik lees vooral dat het duurder is dan de A-merken, en daarom een gedurfde zet is.
> Maar over de prestaties ervan heb ik nog niks gelezen.
> 
> *[Edit]* Rolandino was me net voor...



SORRY voor dat   :Smile:

----------


## mhsounds

> SORRY voor dat



*snik

Ik ben in ieder geval dus niet de enigste die dit zag...

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik heb de site een beetje zitten bekijken, daar maken ze zichzelf al min  of meer belachelijk.
Een verhaal plaatsen dat je geen 31 bands EQ moet gebruiken, onder  andere omdat je hiermee het geluid slechts op één plek goed krijgt. :Confused: 
In plaats daarvan een breedbandige toonregeling, alsof je daarmee het  geluid ineens wel op iedere plek goed krijgt.
En wat dan te doen met vervelende feedback problemen bijvoorbeeld wordt  er ff niet bij verteld.
Wanneer je 33 opamps in je signaalketen plaatst krijg je niet 33 keer zoveel ruis als zonder die opamps, een groot deel van de ruis heft elkaar gewoon op waardoor de toename slechts minimaal zal zijn.
Hetzelfde geld voor het FMC verhaal, maar dat is hier al eerder aangehaald.
Verhalen op je site neerplanten die door je potentiële klanten makkelijk onderuit gehaald kunnen worden is marketingtechnisch gezien zo ongeveer het domste wat je als bedrijf kunt doen. Dit zijn leuke verhaaltjes voor de HIFI branche, (ze halen het er zelf ook bij :Wink: ) daar kun je nog vertellen dat een blauw kabeltje een sprankelender hoog geeft als een rood kabeltje. :Big Grin:

----------


## Noobie

> Wanneer je 33 opamps in je signaalketen plaatst krijg je niet 33 keer zoveel ruis als zonder die opamps, een groot deel van de ruis heft elkaar gewoon op waardoor de toename slechts minimaal zal zijn.



eens, maar sinds wanneer is ruis een probleem bij PA werk? bij een output van c.a. 100 dB zal die ruis toch wel een keer weg zijn? of is hun s/n ratio zo beroerd?  :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

> eens, maar sinds wanneer is ruis een probleem bij PA werk? bij een output van c.a. 100 dB zal die ruis toch wel een keer weg zijn? of is hun s/n ratio zo beroerd?



Als ruis een probleem is zetten we'm toch gewoon harder. :Big Grin: 
En kennelijk heb ik, volgens System One, een waardeloze PA want ik ben toch wel blij met mijn 31 bands EQ's. :Wink:

----------


## mhsounds

En ik ken ook mensen die niks weten over het product wat ze verkopen en zo maar lullen.
Het kan heel goed zo zijn dat de bouwers en ontwerpers van de speakers de site niet hebben ingevuld.

Voor commentaar lijkt luisteren mij toch wel gewenst!

----------


## MusicXtra

> En ik ken ook mensen die niks weten over het product wat ze verkopen en zo maar lullen.
> Het kan heel goed zo zijn dat de bouwers en ontwerpers van de speakers de site niet hebben ingevuld.
> 
> Voor commentaar lijkt luisteren mij toch wel gewenst!



Ik heb (nog) geen commentaar op de apparatuur, heb het nooit gehoord dus kan daar ook niets over zeggen.
Het enige dat ik zie is een site met heel veel onzin praat en daar heb ik mijn commentaar op.
Overigens wel eens geteld hoeveel opamps er in een beetje analoge mixer zitten? (kon het niet laten :Big Grin: )

----------


## RenéE

> Wanneer je 33 opamps in je signaalketen plaatst krijg je niet 33 keer zoveel ruis als zonder die opamps, een groot deel van de ruis heft elkaar gewoon op waardoor de toename slechts minimaal zal zijn.



Niet mee eens. Ruis heft elkaar nooit op. Wel is het zo dat de invloed van noise _gewoonlijk_ na de eerste opamp (sterk) afneemt omdat deze een  gain (veel) hoger dan 1 geeft. (zie Friis formule)

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Niet mee eens. Ruis heft elkaar nooit op. Wel is het zo dat de invloed van noise _gewoonlijk_ na de eerste opamp (sterk) afneemt omdat deze een gain (veel) hoger dan 1 geeft. (zie Friis formule)



Vergeet de som opamp niet van de bussen, deze kan ook makkelijk een (ruis) gain hebben van 40. (40 kanalen gerout naar 1 uitgang)
Dat is de reden dat als je maar 1 kanaal rout naar de PA, het meestal minder ruist als dat je er meer in schakelt. 

In een EQ zitten er nooit (serieuze apparatuur) 33 opamps na elkaar, meestal is er een groot gedeelte wat parallel loopt.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Niet mee eens. Ruis heft elkaar nooit op. Wel is het zo dat de invloed van noise _gewoonlijk_ na de eerste opamp (sterk) afneemt omdat deze een  gain (veel) hoger dan 1 geeft. (zie Friis formule)



De ruis van twee opamps die met elkaar in tegenfase is heft elkaar wel degelijk op.

----------


## RenéE

> De ruis van twee opamps die met elkaar in tegenfase is heft elkaar wel degelijk op.



Ruis is een willekeurig signaal, elke opamp introduceert dus zijn eigen willekeurige signaal (frequentiespectrum en/of fases en/of amplitude). Ik zie niet in hoe dat  elkaar zou moeten kunnen opheffen. Bedoel je niet toevallig iets anders?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ruis is een willekeurig signaal, elke opamp introduceert dus zijn eigen willekeurige signaal (frequentiespectrum en/of fases en/of amplitude). Ik zie niet in hoe dat  elkaar zou moeten kunnen opheffen. Bedoel je niet toevallig iets anders?



Nee, juist omdat het een willekeurig signaal is zullen er van verschillende opamps signalen komen die deels met elkaar in tegenfase staan, deze signalen zullen elkaar opheffen.
Zouden ze dit niet doen dat neemt per verdubbeling van het aantal opamps de ruis met 3 dB toe en dat is niet het geval. Ik kan me zelfs een voorversterker schakeling herinneren waarin twee opamps worden gebruikt om door dit verschijnsel de voorversterker ruisarmer te maken.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ruis is een willekeurig signaal, elke opamp introduceert dus zijn eigen willekeurige signaal (frequentiespectrum en/of fases en/of amplitude). Ik zie niet in hoe dat elkaar zou moeten kunnen opheffen. Bedoel je niet toevallig iets anders?



Het gaat erom of de toevoeging van een opamp ook een ruis brom toevoegd, maw meestal is er 1 bron die de meeste ruis toevoegd, de rest is verwaarloosbaar.
Om die reden heeft het op sommige plaatsen nut om goede low noise opamps te gebruiken, en op andere plekken win je er niets mee.

Ruis canceling kan maar dan ligt de bron van de ruis buiten de in beschouwing te nemen schakeling.

----------


## Noobie

los van ruisende opamps.... (wordt off-topic zo te zien)
De bouwers en verkopers = 1 bedrijf, dus de tekst op die site slaat gewoon nergens op.

Overigens zijn er voldoende opamps met een zeer lage ruiscomponent, die prima bruikbaar zijn voor zowel mixers als Eq's, dan blijft het grootste deel toch afhankelijk van s/n ratio, die bij high end apparatuur doorgaans > 80 dB is (meestal zelfs > 100 dB) Die s/n geld dan voor het gehele apparaat, egaal hoeveel opamps er worden gebruikt. Bij een level van 100 dB heb je dus 1 dB ruis, die is dus gewoon niet hoorbaar en dus totaal oninteressant, evenals dit 'geweldige' systeem lijkt me.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RenéE

> Nee, juist omdat het een willekeurig signaal is zullen er van verschillende opamps signalen komen die deels met elkaar in tegenfase staan, deze signalen zullen elkaar opheffen.
> Zouden ze dit niet doen dat neemt per verdubbeling van het aantal opamps de ruis met 3 dB toe en dat is niet het geval. Ik kan me zelfs een voorversterker schakeling herinneren waarin twee opamps worden gebruikt om door dit verschijnsel de voorversterker ruisarmer te maken.



Er zullen vast op bepaalde frequenties uitdovingen plaatsvinden, maar volgens mij ga je daarmee aan het feitelijke verhaal voorbij. Als we jouw redenatie zouden volgen namelijk, en alle frequentiecomponenten vectorieel zouden optellen, zouden we tot de conclusie komen dat de hoeveelheid ruis exact gelijk blijft! (immers, bij een willekeurig signaal zoals ruis zijn de faseverschuivingen van de frequentiecomponenten evenredig verdeeld en vindt er dus overall gezien evenveel optelling plaats als uitdoving)

Ik heb 'm al eerder genoemd, kijk eens naar de volgende formule:
Friis formula for noise(Wiki) 
Hieruit valt perfect te verklaren waarom de ruisinvloeden van de opamps sterk kunnen verschillen binnen de keten.

Wat betreft de voorversterker: Weet je zeker dat het hier niet ging om THD?





> Het gaat erom of de toevoeging van een opamp ook een ruis brom toevoegd, maw meestal is er 1 bron die de meeste ruis toevoegd, de rest is verwaarloosbaar.
> Om die reden heeft het op sommige plaatsen nut om goede low noise opamps te gebruiken, en op andere plekken win je er niets mee.



Klopt, in dat opzicht ben ik het ook met jullie eens (sluit ook naadloos aan op de redenatie uit mijn eerste reactie dacht ik).

Overigens excuus voor de offtopic. Maar aangezien MusicXtra verhaaltjes aan het lekprikken was( :Smile: ) voelde ik me toch geneigd te reageren aangezien ik wel vind dat de boel met een juiste redenatie lekgeprikt dient te worden. :Wink:  (of ben ik nou te mierenn**k*rig? :Embarrassment: )

----------


## moderator

@RenéE: ja :Stick Out Tongue: 

Zullen we afspreken dat voor off-topics een (on)topic draadje wordt aangemaakt?
Daar kan je dan naar verwijzen zonder dat het andere topic wordt "vervuild"

thnx!

----------


## mhsounds

> De bouwers en verkopers = 1 bedrijf, dus de tekst op die site slaat gewoon nergens op.



Bedrijf waar ik ook wel eens voor werk heeft mensen die de site invullen (die binnen het bedrijf werken) maar de ballen verstand niet hebben van techniek.
Althans ze denken dat ze het hebben  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## Edwin Heesbeen

Ik lees hier tal van negatieve berichten, en ik durf te wedden dat 9 van de 10 van jullie het systeem nog nooit gehoord hebben, laat staan er mee gewerkt hebben.
Toevallig heb ik er 2x mee mogen draaien.
1e keer was op het molenhoek festival (bij Nijmegen)
Daar stonden 1 top per kant + infill en 2x enkel 18” sub per kant.

In het begin had ik ook iets van, wat voor een meuk hebben ze hier nou weer staan.
Maar al snel werd ik aangenaam verrast.
Ik stond daar met mijn vaste show Thuisband & Friends, met Henk Westbroek, Bert Heringk en Manuela Kemp.
Ik had die dag ruim de tijd om te soudchecken, en de lach op mijn gezicht werd steeds groter.
Wat een systeem, echt fantastisch.

De fletcher Munsen hoor je eigenlijk niet werken tot je aan het eind van de avond klaar bent met mixen, je komt met een bijzonder fris gehoor achter de tafel uit.
Wat ik erg mooi vond was dat het systeem ecxact het zelfde blijft klinken ook al ga steeds wat harder, veel systemen beginnen bij hoge output toch wel wat agresief te klinken.
De top bestaat uit 2x 12” hoornloaded, en die hoorn werkt!!!
Achter de mixer had ik nog zo’n 60meter grasveld, ik ben met een db meter eens naar achter gelopen.
Bij de mixer draaide ik 110db A, toen ik (schat ik) zo’n 60 meter verderop was meet ik nog steeds 101Db A, Ik vind dat vrij goed.
Dus, inderdaad, wat kan het rete-hard en wat draagt het rete-ver!! Een top en twee subs per kant op een groot plein en het enige gezeur was van de milieubeambte die een dikke overschrijding meet op de gevels van de huizen op zo'n 70 meter achter de mengtafel...
Deze set klink heerlijk en gaat ook nog een snoei hard!!

Het mag dan een systeem zijn wat door een klein bedrijfje gemaakt wordt, en het mag meschien zo zijn dat er flightcase handgrepen opzitten, en niet verzonken PWC, en oudtype XLR chassis, maar daar wordt het systeem niet minder goed op.
Ik ben van mening dat dit systeem zich kan meten met de grote jongens als D&B en JBL enz enz

Groet
Edwin

----------


## Rolandino

En toch lijkt mij de prijs veelste duur to de Amerken ( als het allemaal zo goed zou zijn waarom touren de grote jongens niet met dit systeem ) 

Willen ze deze markt veroveren moeten ze de prijs omlaag gooien zodat het aantrekkelijker is om er aan te beginnen.

----------


## SPS

> [FONT=Times New Roman]Jongens,[/FONT]
> ....................
> [FONT=Times New Roman]De top bestaat uit 2x 12 hoornloaded, en die hoorn werkt!!![/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman]Achter de mixer had ik nog zon 60meter grasveld, ik ben met een db meter eens naar achter gelopen.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman]Bij de mixer draaide ik 110db A, toen ik (schat ik) zon 60 meter verderop was meet ik nog steeds 101Db A, Ik vind dat vrij goed.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman]...........................[/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman]Edwin[/FONT]



Als je mixer op een metertje of 20 stond, dan klopt dat natuurlijk he!
(voor een puntbron). 110 db op 20M is 104 op 40 meter en +- 101 op 60 meter. Nauurkunde?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Omgekeerd is ook waar. als het bij jou 110 was, dan is het voor het publiek op 10 meter van het podium dus 116! Lekkuh hoor

Paul.

----------


## Rolandino

Als ik het simpel bekijk kost een systeem rond de 24000 dan koop ik liever voor hetzelfde of voor iets minder een Amerk wat gerespecteerd wordt en waar je bij aankoop al werk hebt met bv collega bedrijven.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> [FONT=Times New Roman]Het mag dan een systeem zijn wat door een klein bedrijfje gemaakt wordt, en het mag meschien zo zijn dat er flightcase handgrepen opzitten, en niet verzonken PWC, en oudtype XLR chassis, maar daar wordt het systeem niet minder goed op.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman]Ik ben van mening dat dit systeem zich kan meten met de grote jongens als D&B en JBL enz enz[/FONT]



Als ze meelezen dan weten ze nu, wat te doen om deze kritiek punten wegtenemen.  :Wink:

----------


## Noobie

> Ik lees hier tal van negatieve berichten, en ik durf te wedden dat 9 van de 10 van jullie het systeem nog nooit gehoord hebben, laat staan er mee gewerkt hebben.
> Toevallig heb ik er 2x mee mogen draaien.
> 1e keer was op het molenhoek festival (bij Nijmegen)
> Daar stonden 1 top per kant + infill en 2x enkel 18” sub per kant.
> 
> In het begin had ik ook iets van, wat voor een meuk hebben ze hier nou weer staan.
> Maar al snel werd ik aangenaam verrast.
> Ik stond daar met mijn vaste show Thuisband & Friends, met Henk Westbroek, Bert Heringk en Manuela Kemp.
> Ik had die dag ruim de tijd om te soudchecken, en de lach op mijn gezicht werd steeds groter.
> ...



De natuurkundige optie lijkt me juist... 

Zoals ik al had geschreven heb ik het nog niet gehoord, maar ik zie niet in waarom dit systeem zoveel beter zou zijn als d&B of L-acoustics. Het is wel duurder en de spreidings hoeken zijn ver van ideaal (90 gr. is bij de meeste merken al sinds 10 jaar afgeschaft om die reden). Qua output blijft bv. Arcs ook perfect klinken tot een slordige 130 dB, kortom lijkt het systeem dus onvoldoende/geen meerwaarde t.o.v. gerenommeerde merken te brengen. Vanuit dat oogpunt geef ik het systeem weinig kans het groot te maken. 

De uiterlijke afwerking doet niks af aan de functionaliteit, persoonlijk vind ik bruin (L-Acc) ook geen mooie kleur qua afwerking maar het systeem klinkt wel goed. 

hoofdzaak is: Als je de keus moet maken tussen gerenommeerde merken of een nieuwkomer, lijkt mij prijs de enige factor die het interessant kan maken als die dan hoger is houd het snel op. 
Qua SPL komt het trouwens niks verder dan de oude d&b F2, qua klank waren dat ook prima kasten om mee te werken. zeer verglijkbaar eigenlijk, 90 gr, 2x12" + 2" en snoeihard.

----------


## Outline

Nog een goede vraag: waar haalt een klein bedrijf als Hofman het geld vandaan om zo´n systeem helemaal uitontwikkeld aan te bieden?

Ook ben ik benieuwd of de inhoud (dus drivers, versterkers, processing enz) ook maar een klein gedeelte van de prijs rechtvaardigd.

----------


## Edwin Heesbeen

> De natuurkundige optie lijkt me juist... 
> 
> Zoals ik al had geschreven heb ik het nog niet gehoord, maar ik zie niet in waarom dit systeem zoveel beter zou zijn als d&B of L-acoustics. Het is wel duurder en de spreidings hoeken zijn ver van ideaal (90 gr. is bij de meeste merken al sinds 10 jaar afgeschaft om die reden). Qua output blijft bv. Arcs ook perfect klinken tot een slordige 130 dB, kortom lijkt het systeem dus onvoldoende/geen meerwaarde t.o.v. gerenommeerde merken te brengen. Vanuit dat oogpunt geef ik het systeem weinig kans het groot te maken. 
> 
> De uiterlijke afwerking doet niks af aan de functionaliteit, persoonlijk vind ik bruin (L-Acc) ook geen mooie kleur qua afwerking maar het systeem klinkt wel goed. 
> 
> hoofdzaak is: Als je de keus moet maken tussen gerenommeerde merken of een nieuwkomer, lijkt mij prijs de enige factor die het interessant kan maken als die dan hoger is houd het snel op. 
> Qua SPL komt het trouwens niks verder dan de oude d&b F2, qua klank waren dat ook prima kasten om mee te werken. zeer verglijkbaar eigenlijk, 90 gr, 2x12" + 2" en snoeihard.



Aller eerst beweer ik niet dat dit systeem zoveel beter is, ik zeg dat het zich kan meten met de grote merken.

En dat hij qua SPL niks verder komt dan een oude F2 top is onzin!
De oude F2 top haalt 136db MAX tegen de 140db van de system one top, dat zijn 4 hele dbtjes ruim 2x zo hard.

En wat de openingshoek betreft, het gaat hier wel om een hoornloaded longthrow top, kijk even naar de D&B C3 slechts 35x5 graden, de NEXO Alpha slechts 35x35 graden, de EV XRAY top slechts 40 graden.

En hoe komen jullie er eigenlijk bij dat deze set zo duur is, ik kan namelijk geen prijzen vinden op internet.

----------


## coolman

Ik heb het hieronder allemaal eens even zitten lezen maar wat zijn jullie toch weer zeer positief over dit system one (maar niet heus !!!!!) ik wil niet veel zeggen maar als jullie nou eerst eens even gaan kijken en luisteren bij dit systeem, dan praten jullie misschien heel anders want een hoop LUL verhalen ophangen zonder dat je het systeem heb gehoord kan niet !!  :Confused: 

Ik spreek uit ervaring en ik was zeer onder de indruk van dit systeem en nog steeds.
En het kan dan misschien wel een klein bedrijfje zijn maar dat doet niets onder aan de kwaliteit en je wordt daar altijd zeer netjes geholpen en ze hebben altijd tijd voor je, en dat kun je bij andere bedrijven niet altijd zeggen. 

Ik hoop dat ik zo duidelijk ben geweest.

vriendelijke groeten. :Smile:

----------


## moderator

@Coolman,
Zou het kunnen dat jouw bericht ook in de categoerie die door jou liefkozend "lulverhalen"mag worden geplaatst.
Je roept namelijk wel veel over de meningen van anderen ( die zelf aangeven iets bwel of niet te hebben beluisterd..) Maar over de prestaties van het product rep je met geen letter!

Wel hemel je het bedrijf de hoogte in, dat geeft dan weer een hele rare bijsmaak aan een eerste bericht op dit forum, snap je?!

----------


## cobi

> Als ik het simpel bekijk kost een systeem rond de 24000 dan koop ik liever voor hetzelfde of voor iets minder een Amerk wat gerespecteerd wordt en waar je bij aankoop al werk hebt met bv collega bedrijven.



Misschien is de bruto prijs heel hoog, uiteindelijke gaat het natuurlijk om de netto prijs die je gaat betalen.

----------


## cobi

> Nog een goede vraag: waar haalt een klein bedrijf als Hofman het geld vandaan om zo´n systeem helemaal uitontwikkeld aan te bieden?
> 
> Ook ben ik benieuwd of de inhoud (dus drivers, versterkers, processing enz) ook maar een klein gedeelte van de prijs rechtvaardigd.



Als je een PA in eigen beheer kan ontwikkelen (dus zonder andere mensen in te huren), dan heb je in principe alleen de materiaal kosten als ontwikkelingskosten? of zie ik dat verkeerd. De rest (berekeningen, metingen, prototypes maken) kost alleen heel veel tijd. 

Ik ben benieuwd hoe het setje klinkt, ik kom zelf uit Nijmegen waar Hofman in de buurt zit dus ik kom vanzelf een setje tegen (vierdaagse of zo).

Van de producten van Hofman en Novanex (zelfde ontwerper volgens mij) ben ik nooit onder de indruk geweest maar goed. 

De vooral theoretische verhalen over grafische EQ's op de site, tja wat moet je daar (als praktijk man) op zeggen. Conclusie die je eruit kan trekken is dat je nooit een systeem-EQ nodig hebt. Dan vraag ik me direct af of dit systeem is ontworpen door een (huiskamer)hifi freak of door een live-PA-ontwikkelaar die echt iets nieuws heeft uitgevonden (namelijk speakers die in elke akoestiek hetzelfde klinken).

Maar goed, eerst maar eens het setje horen...

----------


## coolman

@moderator,

Mag je op deze site alleen maar een product afzeiken ???

En hoezo zeg ik niks over de prestatie van dit product,

Ik spreek uit ervaring en ik was zeer onder de indruk van dit systeem en nog steeds, dit is toch genoeg ?

En verder wil ik niemand afzeiken, maar je moet de mensen ook een kans geven om een nieuw product op de markt te zetten.
en natuurlijk mag iedereen een eigen mening hebben, ieder zijn eigen smaak !

----------


## moderator

> @moderator,
> 
> Mag je op deze site alleen maar een product afzeiken ???



Wanneer een fabrikant gel*l op zijn website publiceert ter promotie van zijn producten dan hebben mensen daar een mening over, zoals je leest in de berichten in dit onderwerp zijn diverse mensen bijzonder sceptisch over de prestaties van de aangeboden producten, al voordat mensen de moeite nemen (!) om er eventueel naar te gaan luisteren.

Kan je heel hard gaan schreeuwen dat mensen niet zo snel moeten oordelen, dat is geheel aan jou.
Je kunt je ook afvragen of de fabrikant wel verstandig bezig is met de info die hij verstrekt, kwestie van hoe je het benaderd!

Aanvullend, je geeft aan tevreden te zijn, je geeft niet aan waarover je tevreden bent, wat je vergelijk is met bijvoorbeeld andere sets/merken.

Dat maakt jouw reactie euhm...niet anders dan mensen die niet geluisterd hebben en ook hun mening geven.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Het is een mooi verhaaltje (sprookje bijna) wat op die web-site staat alleen hebben ze totaal geen meet gegevens end. beschikbaar . 
Als ik een systeem zou moeten specificeren voor een festival zou ik toch wel wat meer gegevens moeten hebben dan wat er nu op die web site staat
Om een systeem met dynamic eq's onderhanden te nemen (dat fletcher munson verhaal) lijkt me niet handig . Als ik een systeem +/- recht afregel dan doe ik dat zodat het geen wat er vanuit de mengtafel weg gestuurt wordt ook zo natuur getrouw uit de speakers komt . Als er boven een bepaald level dus ingegrepen wordt op de frequentie response houdt dit ook in dat je harder zult moeten trekken aan de channel eq's van je tafel als je perse dat geluid wilt .
Of de mensen dit trekken qua volume/frequentie response is aan de opperators van de bands/productie en kan door de betreffende tech's aangepast worden indien nodig/gewenst . 

Om via een omweg andere merken onderuit te schoppen (dat synco verhaaltje) geeft geen pas . 
Synco (renkenz heins/martin line array) is een van de A-merken en heeft zo zijn haken en ogen . In de handen van een goede syteem tech en juist gestacked/gevlogen is het een goed systeem met een eigen klank (of je het mooi vind is persoonsgebonden) . Met een line array is een systeem tech helemaal belangrijk (let wel ik vind synco nooit echt mooi hoewel ik het een paar keer goed heb horen klinken) .

----------


## showband

ik zou het best wel een keer willen proberen, in het kader van "koopt neerlansche waer" een optreden doen.  :Smile: 

maar ik zou als ik naar de site kijk al niet eens weten :
-waar de spullen te kopen? Dealers? testruimte? Alleen de fabriek staat vermeld.
-serviceapparaat?
-verhuurders om bij te huren?
-prijzen?

en dat geldt dus ook voor de oudere types van de firma. zo een supermidgetsetje zit precies in de categorie waar vrijwel alle nederlandse bandjes en DJ's hun klus kunnen doen. En zo duur hoeft zo een set bij een geautomatiseerd productieproces niet meer te kosten. Zeker als transport vanaf china niet meer nodig is...  :Wink:  Maar ik ben ze nooit ergens tegengekomen. En de basisinformatie is niet te vinden. Dat maakt wel kopschuw.

----------


## Rolandino

Hoe ik aan de prijzen kom ?

Ik heb ze opgevraagd en ze sturen  mij de prijzen die me heel erg tegenvielen ( gewoon te duur to de bekende geaccepteerde AMerken ) 

Ook de korting die ikm zou krijgen zijn niet acceptabel to de prijs ( hooguit 20% )

Verkoop prijzen zijn erg hoog en de korting voor verhuur bedrijven vindt ik erg aan de lage kant to de verkoopprijs ( als je tenminste je produkt in deze wereld wilt hebben en wilt concureren tegen de Amerken )  

Ik ben van mening als de prijs gelijk of iets onder de Amerken prijs ligt wordt het mss aantrekkelijker voor de verhuur frima's onder ons om de moeite te nemen om deze systemen te gaan beluisteren.

Zeg niet dat het slecht is want ik KEN het geluid van Hofman ( kermiskastjes  ) deze klinken ook gewoon goed. 

Speakers die ze gebruiken zijn Ciare dus kwaliteit genoeg naar mijn mening.

Een prijskaartje van een kleine 34000 euro verkoop voor 1x triple 18 en dubbel 12 hoorngeladen top inclusief versterking is toch een serieuze prijs omdat je een Amerk voor dezelfde prijs  of minder kunt aanschaffen.

Set kan best goed klinken hoor maar iets wat goed klinkt hoeft niet altijd geaccepteerd te worden in de branche. In dat geval is het een kat in de zak kopen ( een set van ruim 30000 gekocht en je kunt het nergens kwijt omdat het geen Amerk is ) maar goed dat is ieder zijn keuze.

Ik koop liever een Amerk voor dit bedrag zodat ik met collega bedrijven een samenwerking kan aangaan en 100% werk ermee kan krijgen dan zo een set kopen en in de loods laten staan omdat mijn RXsetje 4x per week weggaat.

Theorie en praktijk zijn 2 verschillende dingen die niet samengaan dus op papier zullen ze mss gelijk hebben maar in de praktijk werkt het net anders.

----------


## cobi

> maar ik zou als ik naar de site kijk al niet eens weten :
> -waar de spullen te kopen? Dealers? testruimte? Alleen de fabriek staat vermeld.
> -serviceapparaat?
> -verhuurders om bij te huren?
> -prijzen?



Ik ben benieuwd of PA-geluid en Euro PA ook echt een setje hebben gekocht of dat het bij 1x huren/demo is gebleven.

Ergens anders op dit forum las ik geloof ik dat PA-geluid net een stapel Alcons heeft gekocht dusssss....

----------


## Rolandino

Prijzen van Hofman Sound staan Hofman Pro Audio, professionele geluidsinstallaties. 

Prijzen van System One zijn niet openbaar maar kun je gewoon mailen.

Ze hebben zelf demosets beschikbaar.

Levering van systeem is tussen de 4 a 6 weken ( wordt gemaakt op bestelling ) 

Dus geen voorraad ( bij eventuele pech onderweg heb je een probleem in mijn ogen ) 

Dat is al iets wat je niet kunt hebben in deze wereld.

Weinig verhuur bedrijven verpsreid over holland dus niet ff makelijk bij te huren.

Zomaar even wat nadelen wat je als PRo verhuurder niet kunt gebruiken.

Ik heb info gevraagd en in mijn regio is er van hun uit interesse maar durf het niet aan.

Zeker niet voor deze prijzen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Wanneer een nieuw merk inderdaad goeie spullen produceert tegen prijzen die vergelijkbaar zijn met concurrenten moet er toch ergens een begin worden gemaakt.
Wanneer iedereen dan gelijk roept dat het niet interessant is omdat je nergens bij kunt huren is het bij voorbaat al kansloos en dat is eigenlijk best jammer.

----------


## Rolandino

Daar ben ik het mee eens. Op hun site is niets bekend van wie welk systeem heeft.

Maar ook qua prijs is het niet van ik koop dat even .........

Het zal best goed klinken naar mijn mening ( kennende van hun kermiskasten )

Dit zal best iets meer doordacht zijn dan de kermiskasten maar toch een serieuze prijs om uit te geven.

En we zijn toch voorzichtig met het uitgeven van dit soort bedragen.

----------


## Noobie

> Aller eerst beweer ik niet dat dit systeem zoveel beter is, ik zeg dat het zich kan meten met de grote merken.
> 
> En dat hij qua SPL niks verder komt dan een oude F2 top is onzin!
> De oude F2 top haalt 136db MAX tegen de 140db van de system one top, dat zijn 4 hele dbtjes ruim 2x zo hard.
> 
> En wat de openingshoek betreft, het gaat hier wel om een hoornloaded longthrow top, kijk even naar de D&B C3 slechts 35x5 graden, de NEXO Alpha slechts 35x35 graden, de EV XRAY top slechts 40 graden.
> 
> En hoe komen jullie er eigenlijk bij dat deze set zo duur is, ik kan namelijk geen prijzen vinden op internet.



Er staat bij system one niet bij hoe die SPL gemeten is, bij d&b is dat met pinknoise, ga je een enkele sinus produceren kom je al snel hoger uit, dus ik twijfel of het inderdaad 2x zo hard gaat... overigens wordt die 3 dB door mensen niet ervaren als 2 x zo hard, dat ligt meer bij 10 dB. 
Kortom gewoon te weinig informatie om een gegrond SPL vergelijk te trekken. 
Wat ik ook vreemd vind is dat bv. een v-dosc top een max SPL van 134 dB haalt volgens de specs, een J12 top max 143 dB. De J-top is een van de weinige topkasten die qua SPL hoger zit als S1, vreemd dat de grote merken kennelijk veel moeite hebben die SPL te halen zelfs met meer speakers, maar S1 kan het met 2 x 12"  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  (gouden speakers, begint steeds beter te passen in het ideaalbeeld van S1 site..... :EEK!: )

De spreidings hoek wordt juist kleiner gemaakt, zodat je makkelijker meer kasten kunt koppelen om zo de nodige spreiding in de hand te houden en een systeem meer bereik te geven. C3/4 is bedoeld als longthrow systeem, dus veel druk op een klein vlak. 
De F2 is destijds veranderd naar 60 gr, om zo meer bereik te krijgen op de hoorn en openingshoek tussen mid & hoog beter te laten matchen. Toch is F2 qua kast al jaren achterhaald. 
Er zijn beter klinkende en gemakkelijker toepasbare kasten voor in de plaats gekomen. De 90gr opening is in mijn optiek verre van ideaal, te groot om meerdere tops te combineren, te klein om alles mee te pakken. 

zoals ik al zei; ben benieuwd (en onpartijdig overigens) hoe het in werkelijkheid klinkt, maar zeker nog steeds zeer sceptisch door hun (naar mijn menig waardeloze) onderbouwing op de site. Ook klank van hun 'kermis' lijn vergroot mijn scepsis. (Overigens hebben ze destijds ook geprobeerd die lijn in het PA segment te krijgen, dat is toen niet helemaal gelukt geloof ik.) Persoonlijk ben ik niet echt gecharmeerd van de 'kermis' lijn qua klank. maar dat moet ieder voor zich uitmaken.

Als ik die grafiek op binnen het PA werkgebied bekijk, kan ik er niks anders dan een l*l verhaal van maken. Er zit gewoon bijna geen verschil in de curve van de grafiek tussen 80 tot 120 dB,  dus wat wil je compenseren dan  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

edit: misschien iets om een AB test te doen... iemand een Arcs o.i.d. set over in de buurt van Wijchen? Misschien zijn ze daar wel voor in?!

p.s. Novanex bestaat al jaren niet meer, Hoffman zit wel in het oude pand van novanex, maar dat is dacht ik de enige koppeling tussen die 2, ben er destijds nog geweest toen alles (onderdelen) van novanex werd verkocht aan opkopers.

----------


## Edwin Heesbeen

> Hoe ik aan de prijzen kom ?
> 
> Ik heb ze opgevraagd en ze sturen mij de prijzen die me heel erg tegenvielen ( gewoon te duur to de bekende geaccepteerde AMerken ) 
> 
> Ook de korting die ikm zou krijgen zijn niet acceptabel to de prijs ( hooguit 20% )
> 
> Verkoop prijzen zijn erg hoog en de korting voor verhuur bedrijven vindt ik erg aan de lage kant to de verkoopprijs ( als je tenminste je produkt in deze wereld wilt hebben en wilt concureren tegen de Amerken ) 
> 
> Ik ben van mening als de prijs gelijk of iets onder de Amerken prijs ligt wordt het mss aantrekkelijker voor de verhuur frima's onder ons om de moeite te nemen om deze systemen te gaan beluisteren.
> ...



Ik zie iemand vragen of PA-Geluid over is gegaan tot aanschaf, daar kan ik antwoord op geven want ik ben van PA-Geluid.

En het antwoord is nee, en wel om de volgende reden.

Wij bij PA-Geluid waren destijds aan het kijken voor uitbreiding van ons luidspreker assortiment.
Toen ik dit systeem in Molenhoek tegen kwam was ik direct onder de indruk, en heb kort daarna voor dezelfde show in Harderwijk een demo aangevraagd die zeer goed beviel.

MAAR:
Omdat wij een hele bult KV2 audio hebben waar we mee tot zo'n 10000man kunnen gaan wat nog geen 3 jaar oud is, kwamen wij tot de conclusie dat wij onze klanten beter kunen bedienen door de aanschaf van een Line Array (Alocons in dit geval)

Als ons KV2 aan vervanging toe is, gaan we wederom serieus kijken naar System One Audio.

Dat gelul over die prijzen is echt waanzin!!!

Ik heb eens even in de papieren van vorig jaar gekeken om de prijzen nog eens op te zoeken.
_edit MOD: Prijzen op een forum....no go!_

Wij draaien zelf nu met KV2 VHD systeem wat vergelijkbaar is met System One Audio, maar geloof me die VHD set is 2x zo duur.

Ik kom met De Thuisband show en Menphis Maniacs op heel veel verschillende locaties, en draai dus met veel verschillende systemen ala D&B, JBL, Nexo, L-acoustic enz enz.
Deze merken zijn met vergelijkbare systemen stuk voor stuk duurder dan System One Audio.
In mijn optiek, als je een systeem weet te ontwikkelen wat serieus goed klink, ver draagt en snoei hart gaat, voor nog geen 20mile doe je het zo slecht nog niet.
Sterker nog, je zou verwachten dat de grote merken goedkoper moet zijn.
Neem Nexo, zij hebben een geolie'd productie proces zetten veel grotere aantallen weg, zij zouden juist goedkoper moeten zijn.

Wat ik toch ook even kwijt wil is het volgende:

Er zijn in dit topic een aantal mensen die zichzelf geluidstechnicus noemen die beweren dat dit systeem niet serieus te nemen is, die een systeem beoordelen op het type XLR chassis die er gebruikt worden.

Maar hoe serieus moet je de mening nemen van een "geluidstechnicus" die een mening heeft over een systeem wat hij nog nooit gezien en gehoord heeft, laat staan er mee gewerkt heeft.

Groet
Edwin

----------


## Outline

> Wat ik toch ook even kwijt wil is het volgende:
> 
> Er zijn in dit topic een aantal mensen die zichzelf geluidstechnicus noemen die beweren dat dit systeem niet serieus te nemen is, die een systeem beoordelen op het type XLR chassis die er gebruikt worden.
> 
> Maar hoe serieus moet je de mening nemen van een "geluidstechnicus" die een mening heeft over een systeem wat hij nog nooit gezien en gehoord heeft, laat staan er mee gewerkt heeft.
> 
> Groet
> Edwin



Ik beoordeel een systeem ook op de bouwkwaliteit en of en hoe over bepaalde dingen nagedacht is. En dan kom ik bij dit systeem tot de conclusie dat dat niet goed in elkaar steekt.

De voorbeelden zijn al genoemd: -geen Powercon-doorlus (kun je weer een stekkerblokje neerleggen met weer meer kans op storing, geld ook voor Sound Projects!!!), -geen fatsoenlijke handgrepen (pakt lekker, helemaal als je de top ondersteboven moet stacken), -lompe, oud type XLR (wat ook nog niet eens in het zwart is!!! hoe moeilijk is dat?), -lelijk en te opvallend logo (leuk als je klusjes hebt waar het gewoon 'not done' is) en zo zijn er wel meer punten te noemen.

Al de punten die ik genoemd heb, zijn met een paar euro per kast op te lossen en zou er voor zorgen dat je ze op dat gebied al serieuzer neemt.

Maar dan nog zou ik het niet aanschaffen: hier in de regio staat het vol met D&B en als je je schuur toch regelmatig leeg wil hebben of als je zelf wat nodig hebt, is het verstandig om te kijken wat de rest heeft staan.

Daarnaast blijf ik Hofman Duran-wannabee's vinden. Als je de rest van de lijn doorneemt, snap je waarom...

Ieder z'n eigen dinge en het kan best wel leuk klinken, maar niet vanuit deze schuur.

Ik wil nog iets aanhalen over merken die niet doorbreken: veel ligt er dus ook aan dat je compatibel wil blijven met de rest en, door het bekende spul te kopen, makkelijker aan het werk komt en het verhuurt maar het later ook goed kwijt kunt. Wat merken die al langere tijd weer meedoen maar die ik echt (te) weinig tegen kom onderweg: Alcons, Qube, Syrincs, TW Audio, Adamson, Fohhn. Zijn toch allemaal redelijke tot goede merken maar je komt ze eigenlijk nooit echt tegen. Waarom? Zie hierboven!

----------


## Edwin Heesbeen

> Er staat bij system one niet bij hoe die SPL gemeten is, bij d&b is dat met pinknoise, ga je een enkele sinus produceren kom je al snel hoger uit, dus ik twijfel of het inderdaad 2x zo hard gaat... overigens wordt die 3 dB door mensen niet ervaren als 2 x zo hard, dat ligt meer bij 10 dB. 
> Kortom gewoon te weinig informatie om een gegrond SPL vergelijk te trekken. 
> Wat ik ook vreemd vind is dat bv. een v-dosc top een max SPL van 134 dB haalt volgens de specs, een J12 top max 143 dB. De J-top is een van de weinige topkasten die qua SPL hoger zit als S1, vreemd dat de grote merken kennelijk veel moeite hebben die SPL te halen zelfs met meer speakers, maar S1 kan het met 2 x 12"  (gouden speakers, begint steeds beter te passen in het ideaalbeeld van S1 site.....)



Waarom V-dosc deze druk niet haalt is om 1 hele simpele reden.
Het is niet hoorngeladen.

Kijk eens naar de speq's van de wel bekende oude Axys Arena T-2212 top.
Ook een peak SPL van 139db met een 2x 12" top, hoe? gewoon een heel goed ontworpen hoorn.
En dat met een amp vermogen van slechts 3x 220W.
En die top is bijna 20 jaar oud!!

De Nexo Alpha-E een 2x 10" 75x45graden behaald ook een SPL van 143db
Martin Audio behaald met zijn W8C top ENKEL 12" + 6" en 1" een SPL van 135db.
Alcons Qr18 3x 6.5" + pro ribbon HF behaald een max van 144Db.

Als je een Line Array kast gaat vergelijken met een hoornloaded kast is appels met peren, ongeacht het merk.
De V-dosc hoeft ook niet zo'n hoge output te hebben, want je hangt er immers minimaal 6 per kant, en dan krijg je weer de onderlinge koppeling.
En dan heb een een veel hoger SPL.

Dus het gaat hier zeker niet over een goude speaker!

----------


## Noobie

> Ik zie iemand vragen of PA-Geluid over is gegaan tot aanschaf, daar kan ik antwoord op geven want ik ben van PA-Geluid.
> 
> En het antwoord is nee, en wel om de volgende reden.



sorry maar dat is dus leugen nr. 1 bevestigd op de site....





> Er zijn in dit topic een aantal mensen die zichzelf geluidstechnicus noemen die beweren dat dit systeem niet serieus te nemen is, die een systeem beoordelen op het type XLR chassis die er gebruikt worden.
> 
> Maar hoe serieus moet je de mening nemen van een "geluidstechnicus" die een mening heeft over een systeem wat hij nog nooit gezien en gehoord heeft, laat staan er mee gewerkt heeft.
> 
> Groet
> Edwin



Doet inderdaad niks af aan de kwaliteit van het systeem, maar het oog wil ook wat lijkt me. Als ik voor 20K een auto koop wil ik ook graag dat er meegespoten deurklinken inzitten en een stekker voor de aansteker i.p.v. een kroonsteentje... hoe fijn of snel hij ook rijd...

Overigens reageer je wel op de SPL, niet op de spreidingshoek... daar ligt in mijn optiek een veel groter probleem als die 3 dB... evenals de in mijn optiek nutteloze dynamische eq... 

Even wat anders... er wordt bij S1 flink negatief gedaan over eq's enz. maar hoe wordt die dynamische klankregeling gerealiseerd dan? mechanish afremmen van speakers?  :Stick Out Tongue: , of bijschakelen van spoelen?  :Frown:  of toch wel met een (automatische) EQ?  :Big Grin:   Hebben ze dan de perfecte EQ ontworpen... kunnen ze die niet los verkopen dan? 
Sorry maar hoe meer ik erover nadenk, des te meer onzin komt er naar boven in het hele S1 verhaal. 

Helpt niet echt mee om van de sceptische beeldvorming af te komen.... overigens ben ik van mening dat merken die gewoon pure onzin vertellen (en dat bedoel ik algemeen...) een kort leven beschoren is. 
Als je onzin nodig hebt om je spullen te verkopen, verkoop je of troep, of je weet niet voldoende waar je technisch mee bezig bent. beide opties lijken me niet echt handig voor een producent.

----------


## Edwin Heesbeen

> sorry maar dat is dus leugen nr. 1 bevestigd op de site.....



Wat is een leugen?
Dat ik van PA-Geluid ben, of dat we het niet gekocht hebben.
Ik kan op de site van System One nergerns vinden dat we het wel Gekocht hebben.

----------


## Rolandino

Deze tekst komt duidelijk van hun site  maar ik weet niet of dat over PA geluid gaat :

Funpop Horst

Deze foto laat de firma Euro*PA zien die met een verticaal gestackte dubbele System One set het tweede podium van Funpop in Horst optuigen. 
De 4xD-Sub1, 2xD-Sub3, en 4xD-Top1 waren door System One Audio aan Euro*PA voor een uitgebreide tryout beschikbaar gesteld. 
(Voor een impressie van het grote evenemententerrein zie tweede foto)
De monitoring werd gedaan met D&B.

Euro*PA kreeg na afloop de volgende spontane email van een medewerker van de organisatie:

Bedankt voor de goede service en de geweldige sound. Veel vrienden en bekenden uit de muziekwereld vonden het geluid waanzinnig goed!! Alle frequentie gebieden goed hoorbaar over de gehele locatie. Men vond het een verademing om naar te luisteren in vergelijking met de buren.Het klonk volgens de kenners bijzonder open, terwijl er toch een fantastische bas aanwezig was, complimenten!!! 
(De "buren" werkte met Synco...)

*Euro*PA heeft kort daarna 2x D-Top1 en 2x D-Sub3 aangekocht, en even later nog een tweede identieke set.*

----------


## Noobie

> Deze tekst komt duidelijk van hun site  maar ik weet niet of dat over PA geluid gaat :
> 
> Funpop Horst
> 
> Deze foto laat de firma Euro*PA zien die met een verticaal gestackte dubbele System One set het tweede podium van Funpop in Horst optuigen. 
> De 4xD-Sub1, 2xD-Sub3, en 4xD-Top1 waren door System One Audio aan Euro*PA voor een uitgebreide tryout beschikbaar gesteld. 
> (Voor een impressie van het grote evenemententerrein zie tweede foto)
> De monitoring werd gedaan met D&B.
> 
> ...



geloof dat ik dat ff door elkaar heb gehaald, net al Rolandino, PA-geluid & euro-PA zijn niet het zelfde al lijkt het erg op elkaar als je er overheen leest. dus -1 op die leugen, rest van de post klopt wel dacht ik... zag wel op die foto van het festifal wat PA-geluid heeft gedaan met dit systeem dat de toppen naast elkaar recht vooruit gestackt stonden.. zal een lekkere koppeling zijn geweest tussen de drivers met 2 x 90 gr....

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Kijk eens naar de speq's van de wel bekende oude Axys Arena T-2212 top.
> Ook een peak SPL van 139db met een 2x 12" top, hoe? gewoon een heel goed ontworpen hoorn.
> En dat met een amp vermogen van slechts 3x 220W.
> En die top is bijna 20 jaar oud!!



Klein verschil een T2212 heeft een openingshoek van 32 graden...
Hier word er over 90 graden gesproken.
Daar zijn dus *3* arena T2212 toppen voor nodig.  :Wink:

----------


## NesCio01

Ik ken de set niet, heb er dus ook geen oordeel over.

Van foto's op internet zie ik enigszins de looks
van Cadenbach. Dat ken ik wel en dat klinkt echt 
mirakels en gaat ook echt hard.

Ik vraag me wel af waarom zo'n set als actief wordt
gemaakt. Ben zelf toch wel voorstander van losse 
amps en losse speakers eigenlijk.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik vraag me wel af waarom zo'n set als actief wordt gemaakt. Ben zelf toch wel voorstander van losse 
> amps en losse speakers eigenlijk.



Terug in eind jaren 80 werd dit vaak als argument gebruikt, want merk E, M etc. hadden niet voor niets ook losse eindtrappen.  :Mad: 
Nu hebben dezelfde merken inmiddels ook allemaal actieve / powered systemen. De nederlandse fabrikanten van toen (en nu) waren nog zo gek niet.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Terug in eind jaren 80 werd dit vaak als argument gebruikt, want merk E, M etc. hadden niet voor niets ook losse eindtrappen. 
> Nu hebben dezelfde merken inmiddels ook allemaal actieve / powered systemen. De nederlandse fabrikanten van toen (en nu) waren nog zo gek niet.



Losse eindtrappen heeft nog steeds veel voordelen t.o.v. powered speakers.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Powered speakers hebben ook nog steeds veel voordelen tov speakers met losse amps/proc´s.

Maar dat lijkt me toch een wat andere discussie die al op veel andere plekken op dit forum wordt gevoerd.

----------


## Rolandino

Ben bij  Hofman geweest en een serieus gesprek gehad en ook diverse kasten gehoord.

Moet zeggen dat ik onder de indruk was van elk systeem wat ik heb gehoord.

Heb systemen van Hofman gehoord en van System One.

heb eerst wat gehoord van Hofman ( enkel 18 sub met 12 top ) wat enorm drukte ook op hoog volume en de top erg fris en duidelijk en voor mijn oren geen vervorming.

Na even de oortjes te hebben laten rusten system One gehoord.

Ik heb de 12"sub met 10"top gehoord en in een woord WOW het sub leek wel of er een 18"er stond te spelen en de top lekker fris en helder

Daarna de dubbel 18 sub met dubbel 12 top gehoord.

ook hierbij zeer veel sub en hard ook zeer strak en toppen luid en duidelijk en niet schreeuwerig.

Hun eigen ontworpen processor werkt goed en is echt hoorbaar op laag en hoog niveau.

zeker het system one is echt om over na te denken.

Wie weet ......................

Ook de passieve systemen klinken goed en worden versterkt met QSC amps maar kan natuurlijk ook ieder ander merk.

Heb 18" subs gehoord met budget versterkers en QSC waar natuurlijk verschil in was maar toch voor budget amps klonk de set goed.

De systeemprocessors doen echt hun werk een beveiligen ook goed.

----------


## 4AC

Kijk, dat is nog eens een mooie positieve verrassing!
Heb je nog een vergelijking kunnen maken met andere merken? Of het systeem an sich gehoord? Zonder vergelijking is je mening namelijk niet echt betrouwbaar te noemen.

SOA. Ach. Ze moeten zich eens goed op het hoofd krabben over 'eerste indruk'. Want die is bij hun wel érg slecht. De handvatten waren ook het eerste wat mij opviel. 100% waardeloos voor luidsprekers, 100% geschikt voor je FC. Al zijn er ook best wat grote spelers die deze handvatten ook gebruiken: bijv. Audience Delight. Klein puntje: dat was van jáááren geleden.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Om terug te komen op de 'eerste indruk': ik vindt het zonde dat je het op hun site moet doen met enkel een (slecht-) tekeningetje van het product. Beetje jammer dat ze niet de moeite nemen om even fatsoenlijke foto's te laten maken.

Verder, hm, qua specs weinig bewonderenswaardig. Beter gezegd: we hebben dit al in de markt. Van merken die het voor minder centjes beter voor elkaar hebben. Maar goed -de wonderschone herrie die het produceert- daar gaat het om. Al met al ben ik best nieuwsgierig naar een luistersessie'tje.

@ Rolandino: Heb je de Hofmannen ook even gewezen op de kritiekpunten die in dit topic genoemd worden?!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Edwin Heesbeen

> Ben bij Hofman geweest en een serieus gesprek gehad en ook diverse kasten gehoord.
> 
> Moet zeggen dat ik onder de indruk was van elk systeem wat ik heb gehoord.
> 
> Heb systemen van Hofman gehoord en van System One.
> 
> heb eerst wat gehoord van Hofman ( enkel 18 sub met 12 top ) wat enorm drukte ook op hoog volume en de top erg fris en duidelijk en voor mijn oren geen vervorming.
> 
> Na even de oortjes te hebben laten rusten system One gehoord.
> ...



Zei ik toch!! :Smile:

----------


## Rolandino

heb het zeker over de minpuntjes gehad maar kan in overleg met klant opgelost worden.

reden dat ze weiniig naar buiten gooien van specs enz is gewoon dat hun  niet aan de grote klok hangen omdat ze klein willen blijven en geen produktie willen maken. Ze willen geen lopende band werk verrichten.

Maar goed. Mss is het voor anderen hier om eens te gaan luisteren. zijn toch goede systemen die idd mee kunnen lopen met de Amerken.

Toch wordt de keus makkelijk om voor een Amerk te kiezen omdat deze gerespecteerd word maar mocht je dit systeem inzetten wordt het in mijn ogen ook wel gerespecteerd.

Qua klank en druk is er weinig op aan te merken.

Wil je iets nieuws wat in de markt is is dit een goede optie ipv een nieuwe serie van een Amerk.

Ik denk dat als er meerdere de moeite kunnen nemen om te gaan luisteren en er dan een oordeel over te uiten er meerdere positieve verhalen komen.

----------


## salsa

Hoe groot was die ruimte? Binnen of buiten?
Ik heb zo ook eens een Gemini setje horen beuken......Zaaltje van 10x5M..Bewijs van spreken he?!

DEMO ruimtes zijn ook elementen om rekening mee te houden hoe een set kan klinken, en dat weten de gemiddelde showroom houders maar al te goed..

Dave

----------


## Edwin Heesbeen

> Hoe groot was die ruimte? Binnen of buiten?
> Ik heb zo ook eens een Gemini setje horen beuken......Zaaltje van 10x5M..Bewijs van spreken he?!
> 
> DEMO ruimtes zijn ook elementen om rekening mee te houden hoe een set kan klinken, en dat weten de gemiddelde showroom houders maar al te goed..
> 
> Dave



Hey Dave,

Ik ben 1 keer bij Hofman binnen geweest.
Hij heeft geen showroom, de demoruimte is gewoon magazijn.

----------


## Rolandino

idd geen showroom en in het magazijn.

Ruimte maakt niet veel uit je hoort iig hoe de set klinkt de verhouding tussen hoog en mid verandert niet in een andere ruimte.

Laag is ook zwaar genoeg en in verhouding met de topkast.

Het draagvlak was idd niet te horen in deze ruimte dan zou je de demoset mee kunnen nemen op lokatie en een avond testen met je prgramma wat geen moeite is voor Hoffman.

Heb de set gehoord nu met eigen oren ( mede door de sound die ik ken van op de kermis die ook goed is ) en set klinkt gewoon goed.

De 12" subs met Ciare 1200 klinkt erg goed. Maar in alle kasten die ze gebruiken zit Ciare en B&C hoog en in sommige kasten een driver waarvan hun het merk  niet willen zeggen.

Maar goed ik heb het gehoord en ben van mening dat de set niet verkeerd klinkt. alleen vind ik de drempel erg hoog liggen financieel to een gerespecteerd Amerk.

Nu nog meerdere mensen die de moeite moeten nemen om te gaan luisteren naar zo een set.

----------


## Rolandino

Tijdens een uitgebreide trialdag op de evenementenpromenade in Walibi Flevo, met diverse PA-systemen van de bekende topmerken, 
heeft de firma West Audio uit Didam de evenementenorganisatie kunnen overtuigen van de kracht van zijn System One Audio systeem.
De set -bestaande uit 2 D-Top1 en 2 D-Sub3 per kant- was als enige niet Line Array in staat om op overtuigende wijze de volledige ruim 80m lengte van de promenade te bestrijken.
De set stak met kop en schouders boven de overige conventionele systemen uit.
De evenementenorganisatie moest tot dan toe voor zijn evenementenprogramma altijd Line Array systemen inhuren met het daarbij horende hoge kostenplaatje.
Vooral voor de "tussendoortjes" in het voor- en naseizoen leverde dit een onverantwoorde kostenpost op mede vanwege de lange op- en afbouwtijden die voor zo'n bewerkelijk systeem nodig zijn.

West Audio bewijst dat het vrijwel net zo goed kan met een veel conventioneler en goedkoper systeem met zeer korte bouw- en afbouwtijd, 
en heeft zich daarmee verzekerd van een fraaie reeks opdrachten.
Alleen de grotere producties in Walibi Flevo zullen nog met een Line-Array systeem worden gedaan, de rest zal door West Audio worden ingevuld met zijn System One Audio systeem.

Voor de eerste opdracht (zie foto) eind april had Frank Westenberg voor alle zekerheid nog wat aanvullend laag geplaatst in de vorm van 2x D-Sub1 en 1x D-Sub2 per kant, maar dat bleek volstrekt onnodig.
Frank: "Als we de subs volledig aanstuurden hadden we gewoon veel te veel laag, belachelijk..."
Het laag draaide dus op een laag pitje.  "Weglopend van het podium bleef de klank over de gehele promenade heel constant, met een lichte afname van de luidheid over toenemende afstand.
Pas na de grote fontein (ruim 60m) begon het hoog wat achter te blijven bij de rest." 
( Atmosferische absorptie speelt op die afstanden bij de hoogste frequenties een grote rol, en kan bij 20 graden celcius en 25% tot 50% luchtvochtigheid oplopen tot bijna 16dB op 60m...)

En als je dan nagaat dat dezelfde PA-set in gedeelde vorm eveneens wordt ingezet tot heel kleine klussen en de toppen zelfs voor veeleisende spraakklussen worden gebruikt, dan hoef ik niet verder uit te wijden over terugverdientijd!

----------


## Edwin Heesbeen

[FONT=Times New Roman]Hey allemaal,[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Omdat ik toch eigenlijk ook wel eens wil weten waarom dit systeem nou gebouwd is zoals het gebouwd is, heb ik gister een contact gezocht met Wil Hofman.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Ik heb een goed gesprek gehad met Wil, en ben een hoop wijzer geworden.[/FONT]

*[FONT=Times New Roman]PWC en XLR aansluitingen:[/FONT]*
[FONT=Times New Roman]Ik vroeg hem o.a. waarom de PWC en XLR aansluitingen opgebouwd zijn en niet ingebouwd.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]De reden hiervoor is omdat het chassis te dik is, en deze dikte hebben ze nodig om voldoende koeling te behalen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Wil vertelde mij dat de chassis 4 mm dik zijn, 3mm zou al voldoende zijn, maar dit wilde hun niet aan toeval overlaten.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Ik heb zelf voorgesteld om een apart plaatje te maken van 2mm waar de aansluitingen ingebouwd worden, en dat deze vervolgens weer op het chassis geplaatst wordt.[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Voor wat betreft de PWC doorlus, deze zijn inmiddels wel aanwezig.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]In de eerste opzet wilde ze deze er niet opzetten omdat ze bang waren dat er te veel kastjes met aan elkaar gelust zouden worden.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Met 2x D Sub1 en 1x D-Top1 zit je al snel op zon 12 ampère, dat is ook de reden dat er op de D-Sub3 (een 4.5KW eindtrap) bij vermeld staat dat je er maar 1 D-top1 aan mag hangen.[/FONT]

*[FONT=Times New Roman]Handgrepen:[/FONT]*
[FONT=Times New Roman]De reden dat er voor deze handgrepen is gekozen is heel erg simpel.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]De top is zo compact gemaakt dat de bekende schaal handgrepen gewoon niet passen, de mid en hoog hoorn zitten in de weg.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Als ze deze handgrepen willen toepassen moeten ze de toppen aan elke kant 4cm breder maken, dan wordt de top dus 8 cm breder alleen van wegen de handgrepen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Hij zij vervolgens ook nog (en hier zit natuurlijk wel waarheid in) als een flip handgreep op zware flightcases goed werkt, waarom dan op deze top niet.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Overigens zitten er in de subs wel schaal handgrepen.[/FONT]

*[FONT=Times New Roman]De gedachte achter deze top:[/FONT]*
[FONT=Times New Roman]Een aantal van jullie in dot topic zijden dat er qua speqs niet veel nieuws aan is, dus waarom zon top ontwikkelen, dat vond ik een interessante vraag.[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]De hele reden achter de ontwikkeling van deze top is een situatie die ikzelf in de praktijk maar al te vaak tegen kom, namelijk het naast elkaar plaatsen van toppen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]We weten allemaal dat dit eigenlijk niet kan, ook al neem je de openingshoek van de top nog zo nou.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Dit heeft alles te maken met fase en koppeling.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Als je 2 toppen naast elkaar zet krijg in het Lowmid en Mid een akoestische koppeling, deze koppeling zorgt voor een totale versterking van 6db ( 3db omdat je een 2e top plaatst en 3db door de akoestische koppeling)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Het nadeel is dat het hoog niet mee koppelt omdat deze simpel weg te ver uit elkaar staan, de center van de drives mogen namelijk niet verder dan een halve sinus van de hoogste freq uit elkaar staan.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]In het geval van een hoog driver hebben we het dan al snel over 1.4cm bij 12Khz (volledige golflengte van 12Khz = 2.87cm /2 = 1.435 cm)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Dit is met 2 losse kasten gewoon niet haalbaar.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Om onder deze koppeling uit te komen moet je de toppen minimaal een halve sinus van de laagst weer te geven freq uit elkaar zetten, en dan zit je bij 100Hz op 1.72 m, en dat gaat hem niet worden denk ik[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Daarom is er voor de System One top gekozen voor Plannerwave hoog drivers, deze zitten strak tegen de bovenwand van de kast.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Op het moment dat je meer druk moet hebben en dus een 2e top gaat gebruiken plaats je deze op zn kop boven op de 1e top.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Hierdoor komen de hoogdrivers dusdanig dicht bij elkaar dat er tot 10Khz een bijna 100% koppeling ontstaat.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Hiermee willen ze met een conventioneel systeem zo dicht mogelijk in de buurt komen van de Line Array eigenschappen[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Je snapt als je een dergelijke top gaat ontwikkelen dat het natuurlijk niet de bedoeling is dat je ze naast elkaar gaat gebruiken, tenzij je echt niet anders kan.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]En dan komt er de zoektocht naar de voor die top ideale openingshoek.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]We weten allemaal wanneer een hoorn breder wordt hij minder output levert en minder ver draagt, en wanneer hij smaller wordt verder draagt en meer output levert.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Ik kan me voorstellen dat dit best lastig is om te bepalen, te breed en hij verliest te veel output, te smal en het hele concept is niet meer toepasbaar.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Daarom hebben ze voor 90 graden gekozen, omdat beide criteria overeind bleven.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]En ja dan moet je met infills gaan werken, maar dat zou ik geen probleem vinden.[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Ik hoop dat ik hiermee een aantal (terechte) kritiek punten kan wegnemen, want ik vind echt dat dit systeem een eerlijke kans verdiend!!! [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Zo en nou heb ik lamme vingers haha :Big Grin: [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Groet[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Edwin[/FONT]

----------


## MusicXtra

> [FONT=Times New Roman]Hey allemaal,[/FONT]
> *[FONT=Times New Roman]De gedachte achter deze top:[/FONT]*
> [FONT=Times New Roman]Een aantal van jullie in dot topic zijden dat er qua speqs niet veel nieuws aan is, dus waarom zon top ontwikkelen, dat vond ik een interessante vraag.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman]De hele reden achter de ontwikkeling van deze top is een situatie die ikzelf in de praktijk maar al te vaak tegen kom, namelijk het naast elkaar plaatsen van toppen.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman]We weten allemaal dat dit eigenlijk niet kan, ook al neem je de openingshoek van de top nog zo nou.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman]Dit heeft alles te maken met fase en koppeling.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman]Als je 2 toppen naast elkaar zet krijg in het Lowmid en Mid een akoestische koppeling, deze koppeling zorgt voor een totale versterking van 6db ( 3db omdat je een 2e top plaatst en 3db door de akoestische koppeling)[/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman]Het nadeel is dat het hoog niet mee koppelt omdat deze simpel weg te ver uit elkaar staan, de center van de drives mogen namelijk niet verder dan een halve sinus van de hoogste freq uit elkaar staan.[/FONT]
> ...



Bovenstaande verhaal is net zo waar als de verhalen die op hun site staan....
Koppeling van weergevers krijg je bij een onderlinge tussenafstand kleiner dan 1/4 golflengte, en dus niet 1/2 golflengte.
Dat zou inhouden dat het systeem tot 5 kHz koppelt en da's een stukje lager dan de aangegeven 10 kHz.
Maar, die koppeling vindt alleen plaats wanneer de bronnen die tussen afstand hebben, een hoorn kan alleen als bron aangemerkt worden wanneer er een wave-guide in zit die ervoor zorg draagt dat het signaal over de hele hoornmond exact met elkaar in fase is.
Wanneer dat het geval is zal de verticale spreiding sterk afnemen, (hetzelfde effect als in een spraakzuil/ line-array met meerdere speakers) wat de toppen stand-alone onbruikbaar zou maken.

Ik heb het systeem niet gehoord, ga dus ook geen uitspraken doen over het uiteindelijke resultaat maar ik denk dat je als fabrikant jezelf toch aardig belachelijk aan het maken bent als je structureel broodje aap verhalen probeert te verkopen.

----------


## Rolandino

tja dat er tegenspraak is door mensen die het systeem niet gehoord hebben zul je toch blijven houden.

Ik ben zelf van mening dat het systeem werkt en goed klinkt en zeker mee kan tegen de grote jongens.

Ik ben overtuigd door te gaan luisteren.

Het is alleen een drempel waar je overheen moet en die is best hoog op zich.

Denk dat ik een kleine set ga aanschaffen om te proberen hoe er op gereageerd wordt.

----------


## MusicXtra

> tja dat er tegenspraak is door mensen die het systeem niet gehoord hebben zul je toch blijven houden.
> 
> Ik ben zelf van mening dat het systeem werkt en goed klinkt en zeker mee kan tegen de grote jongens.
> 
> Ik ben overtuigd door te gaan luisteren.
> 
> Het is alleen een drempel waar je overheen moet en die is best hoog op zich.
> 
> Denk dat ik een kleine set ga aanschaffen om te proberen hoe er op gereageerd wordt.



Je hoort mij ook niets over de klank beweren, ik heb het niet gehoord.
Wat ik je wel kan melden is dat mijn nieuwsgierigheid sterk afneemt wanneer een fabrikant een systeem baseert op theorieën die simpelweg niet kloppen.
Dan wordt die drempel mij net iets te hoog.

----------


## Rolandino

Ja dat klopt wel wat je zegt. maar nu ik het gehoord heb was ik toch wel onder de indruk van wat de set doet.

Over het verhaal wat er achter zit heb ikzelf te weinig kennis om er over te oordelen maar er zal best wel een kern van waarheid inzitten.

Theorie vindt ik grotendedels bullshit omdat het om de klank gaat die jij hoort en hoe jouw smaak is van het geluid.

Maar goed.
ik ben er van overtuigd dat de sets van Hofman en System One goed klinken.

----------


## Edwin Heesbeen

> Bovenstaande verhaal is net zo waar als de verhalen die op hun site staan....
> Koppeling van weergevers krijg je bij een onderlinge tussenafstand kleiner dan 1/4 golflengte, en dus niet 1/2 golflengte.
> Dat zou inhouden dat het systeem tot 5 kHz koppelt en da's een stukje lager dan de aangegeven 10 kHz.
> Maar, die koppeling vindt alleen plaats wanneer de bronnen die tussen afstand hebben, een hoorn kan alleen als bron aangemerkt worden wanneer er een wave-guide in zit die ervoor zorg draagt dat het signaal over de hele hoornmond exact met elkaar in fase is.
> Wanneer dat het geval is zal de verticale spreiding sterk afnemen, (hetzelfde effect als in een spraakzuil/ line-array met meerdere speakers) wat de toppen stand-alone onbruikbaar zou maken.
> 
> Ik heb het systeem niet gehoord, ga dus ook geen uitspraken doen over het uiteindelijke resultaat maar ik denk dat je als fabrikant jezelf toch aardig belachelijk aan het maken bent als je structureel broodje aap verhalen probeert te verkopen.



[FONT=Verdana]Even inhakend op MusicXtra:[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Optimale koppeling bij ronde drivers: [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Mr. M. Ureda hanteert maximaal 1x golflengte tussen de centra van de drivers.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Mr. M. Urban hanteert zelfs 1/2 golflengte tussen de drivers centra.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana](Deze heren zijn kopstukken op het gebied van line array theorie.)[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Dat betekent dat je ronde tweeters nooit dicht genoeg bij elkaar kunt krijgen voor 10kHz, laat staan 20kHz.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Bij planar wave drivers is dat iets minder kritisch; de kier tussen twee drivers moet bij voorkeur minder zijn dan 1/4 golflengte op de hoogste frequentie.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ga je groter -wat tussen twee of meer kasten niet anders kan- dan gaat lobvorming onstaat in het verticale vlak, afhankelijk van de kanteling (hoekverschil) van de drivers t.o.v. elkaar.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]In het geval van twee gestackte D-Top1 is er geen hoekverschil bij een tussenruimte tussen de binnenste planar wave drivers van 2cm. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Dit resulteert in een perfecte koppeling binnen de nauwe verticale openingshoek van de drivers.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]De eerste lobvorming begint pas ver buiten deze verticale openingshoek en speelt dus qua output geen enkele rol meer.[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana]Nu gaan we horizontaal stacken in een line array, twee 8 inchers met een hooghoorn ertussen:[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Neem een crossover frequentie van 850Hz = een golflengte van 40cm.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Een set 8 inch speakers krijg je met geen mogelijkheid dichter bij elkaar dan 25cm tussen de centra (erg optimistisch!), en dat is 0,625 golflengte[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Dat betekent dat er al serieuze cancelling gaat ontstaan voorbij een 90 graden openingshoek.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Hier beginnen de problemen dus wel al binnen de geclaimde en vereiste openingshoek...[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Maar als grootheden als Ureda en Urban het al niet met elkaar eens kunnen worden, hoe willen we dan op dit forum even alles rechtzetten?[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]En hoe zou het dan kunnen zijn dat een fabrikant zogenaamd een website volfantaseert maar wel een PA-systeem op de markt zet dat tijdens tests bewijst dat de claims op die website kloppen?[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Of zou het kunnen zijn dat niet iedereen de inhoud van die website kan of wil begrijpen....[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Groet[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Edwin[/FONT]

----------


## MusicSupport

> idd geen showroom en in het magazijn.
> 
> Ruimte maakt niet veel uit je hoort iig hoe de set klinkt de verhouding tussen hoog en mid verandert niet in een andere ruimte.
> 
> Laag is ook zwaar genoeg en in verhouding met de topkast.
> 
> Het draagvlak was idd niet te horen in deze ruimte dan zou je de demoset mee kunnen nemen op lokatie en een avond testen met je prgramma wat geen moeite is voor Hoffman.
> 
> Heb de set gehoord nu met eigen oren ( mede door de sound die ik ken van op de kermis die ook goed is ) en set klinkt gewoon goed.
> ...



Sorry het is weer ff 'pick on Rolandino tijd' 

Je zegt twee keer hetzelfde; jah de set vind je goed klinken

En dat een ruimte niet uitmaakt voor de verhoudingen tussen hoog en mid....zucht wat zal ik daar van zeggen. Nee het veranderd niks aan wat er uit de kast komt maar een ruimte kan wel jou perceptie van hoog en mid behoorlijk in de war sturen!






> Tijdens een uitgebreide trialdag op de evenementenpromenade in Walibi Flevo, met diverse PA-systemen van de bekende topmerken, 
> heeft de firma West Audio uit Didam de evenementenorganisatie kunnen overtuigen van de kracht van zijn System One Audio systeem.
> De set -bestaande uit 2 D-Top1 en 2 D-Sub3 per kant- was als enige niet Line Array in staat om op overtuigende wijze de volledige ruim 80m lengte van de promenade te bestrijken.
> De set stak met kop en schouders boven de overige conventionele systemen uit.
> De evenementenorganisatie moest tot dan toe voor zijn evenementenprogramma altijd Line Array systemen inhuren met het daarbij horende hoge kostenplaatje.
> Vooral voor de "tussendoortjes" in het voor- en naseizoen leverde dit een onverantwoorde kostenpost op mede vanwege de lange op- en afbouwtijden die voor zo'n bewerkelijk systeem nodig zijn.
> 
> West Audio bewijst dat het vrijwel net zo goed kan met een veel conventioneler en goedkoper systeem met zeer korte bouw- en afbouwtijd, 
> en heeft zich daarmee verzekerd van een fraaie reeks opdrachten.
> ...



Jij moet verkoper worden (O'nee dat was je al) Wat een reclame folder dit. Niks mis met het verhaal an sich maar moet dat zo op een forum; het is de markt niet.





> Ja dat klopt wel wat je zegt. maar nu ik het gehoord heb was ik toch wel onder de indruk van wat de set doet.
> 
> Over het verhaal wat er achter zit heb ikzelf te weinig kennis om er over te oordelen maar er zal best wel een kern van waarheid inzitten.
> 
> Theorie vindt ik grotendedels bullshit omdat het om de klank gaat die jij hoort en hoe jouw smaak is van het geluid.
> 
> Maar goed.
> ik ben er van overtuigd dat de sets van Hofman en System One goed klinken.



Eerst een hoop theoretische blabla, en nu is het ineens bullshit. Jij waait echt met alle winden mee. 

Neem een voorbeeld aan Edwin; die levert nuttige info!





> [FONT=Verdana]Even inhakend op MusicXtra:[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Optimale koppeling bij ronde drivers: [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana]Mr. M. Ureda hanteert maximaal 1x golflengte tussen de centra van de drivers.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana]Mr. M. Urban hanteert zelfs 1/2 golflengte tussen de drivers centra.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana](Deze heren zijn kopstukken op het gebied van line array theorie.)[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana][/FONT]
> ....
> ...



Ff de discussie aanscherpen  :Wink: 

En wat heeft Dhr C. Heil (L-Acoustics) hier over te zeggen; een van de Waveguide/Line Array grootheden van het best verkopende Line-Array merk van het moment...

----------


## Timo Beckman

vooral een 1/2 golflengte = 180 fase verschil

----------


## MusicXtra

Dit heb ik er ooit over op mijn site geschreven:

Wanneer we een aantal weergevers verticaal onder elkaar gaan hangen  waarvan de tussenafstand van  het stralend oppervlak (de conus of het  diafragma) kleiner is dan 1/2 van de weer te geven golflengte treed erin  het verticale vlak een bundeling op door cancellation van de onderlinge  weergevers.
 Een toon van 850 Hz heeft een golflengte van 40 cm, 1/2 hiervan is  dus 20 cm. Heb je twee bronnen verticaal boven elkaar met een  tussenafstand kleiner dan 20 cm dan zal de geluidsdruk on-axis 3 dB  hoger zijn als met één bron. 90 graden 0ff-axis in het verticale vlak  zal er echter 100%  cancellation optreden wanneer het looptijdverschil  van de afzonderlijke bronnen precies een halve golflengte bedraagt, de  faseverschuiving bedraagt dan 180 graden. Tussen on-axis en 90 graden of  axis zal er tot een faseverschuiving van ongeveer 120 graden sprake  zijn van optelling. Daar het stralend oppervlak van een weergever nooit  oneindig klein zal zijn zal ook de uitdoving nooit 100% zijn.
 Plaats je twee bronnen dichter dan 1/4 golflengte bij elkaar, in dit  geval dus <10 cm, vindt er een koppeling van de bronnen plaats  waardoor de on axis geluidsdruk met 3 dB zal toenemen, bij 4 bronnen is  de toename opnieuw 3 dB en zal de afstraling steeds meer van sferisch  naar cilindrisch ombuigen door uitdoving bij faseverschillen >120  graden. Hierbij is uitgegaan van een gelijkblijvend vermogen, in de  praktijk zal de geluidsdruk met 6 dB toenemen, 3 dB per verdubbeling van  het aantal weergevers en nog eens 3 dB door een verdubbeling van het  vermogen.
 Wanneer er meer dan twee bronnen verticaal boven elkaar geplaatst   worden zal het punt waarop er sprake is van 120 graden faseverschuiving   eerder optreden en dus neemt de verticale bundeling toe. Doordat de  totale lengte van de array ook toeneemt treed dit verschijnsel al bij  lagere  frequenties op. Er is nu sprake van een 'line-source', een  lijnvormige bron die over de  hele lengte geluid afstraalt met een  sterke verticale bundeling.
 Door de grote golflengte van lage tonen, een frequentie van 25 Hz   heeft een golflengte van bijna 14 meter, is het in de praktijk   onmogelijk om gebruik te maken van dit verschijnsel tot de laagste   frequenties, hier zou je enorm lange array's voor nodig hebben.
 Dit verschijnsel is al jaren bekend en werd vooral toegepast voor  spraak in grote openbare ruimtes door zgn. spraakzuilen. Men kreeg het  alleen niet voor elkaar bronnen, die in staat waren hoge frequenties  weer te geven, minder dan 1/4 golflengte van elkaar te plaatsen waardoor  het frequentiegebied waarin de koppeling en bundeling plaatsvind  slechts zeer beperkt was.
 Het probleem voor de lage frequenties ligt dus aan de beperkingen in  lengtes van de array, voor de hoge frequenties zit het probleem in het  dicht bij elkaar plaatsen van de hoogweergevers. Een toon van 17 kHz  heeft een golflengte van slechts 2 cm, om een  goede koppeling te  waarborgen zal het afstralend oppervlak van de hoogdrivers dus minder  dan 0,5 cm uit elkaar moeten liggen. Fysiek was het lange tijd  onmogelijk om dergelijke korte afstanden te realiseren. Tot de komst van  de wave guide, een wave guide voor een line-source-array bestaat uit  een hoorn die zodanig is geconstrueerd dat het geluid van de driver op  iedere plek van de hoornopening precies dezelfde afstand heeft afgelegd.  Hierdoor is het geluid dus over de totale hoornuitgang met elkaar in  fase en kun je de totale hoornmond als afstralend oppervlak beschouwen.  Doordat het geluid over de volledige hoogte van de hoornmond in fase is  zal er in het verticale vlak een sterke bundeling optreden.
 In theorie zou je dan een perfect cilindrische afstraling krijgen met  een verticale spreiding van 0 graden.
 Door een hoorn te maken die aan deze voorwaarden voldoet is men er in  geslaagd het geluid afstralend oppervlak van een hoogdriver groter te  maken dan de driver zelf. Hierdoor is het fysiek mogelijk geworden de  tussenafstand van het afstralend oppervlak, van de afzonderlijke  drivers, ook bij de hoogste frequenties kleiner te maken van 1/4  golflengte.
 Helaas komt de praktijk niet geheel overeen met de theorie, veel van  de gebruikte line-array's voldoen voor de hoge frequenties niet aan het  bovenstaande verhaal. Deze systemen zijn in feite niets meer dan  conventionele kasten die verticaal boven elkaar hangen. De grote worp  wordt bij deze systemen bereikt door de kleine spreiding (<12 graden)  in het verticale vlak. Dit zijn line-array's en geen  line-source-array's.
 Toch zijn een aantal fabrikanten erin geslaagd dit ideaal zeer dicht  te benaderen, door de hoog sectie zo te bouwen dat deze zo dicht  mogelijk bij de onder en bovenzijde van de kast uitkomt, gebruik te  maken van een goede wave guide en te zorgen voor krachtige drivers  waardoor het cross-over punt met de mid-speakers zo laag kan liggen dat  er op deze frequentie sprake is van een goede koppeling van deze  mid-speakers.

----------


## Rolandino

*Eerst een hoop theoretische blabla, en nu is het ineens bullshit. Jij waait echt met alle winden mee. 
*

Ik heb nooit in dit topic uitingen gedaan over de theorie wat Hofman en of jullie beweren ik ga alleen van mijn gehoor af en daar is niet mis mee.

Hoe het systeem in de openlucht op afstanden van 40 tot 80M doet weet ik niet maar dat is ook niet mijn ding want zulke projecten doe ik niet.

Ik ben vaak op openlucht evenementen geweest waar het geluid slecht was ondanks er een Amerk staat te spelen onder leiding van technicus van een gerenomeerd bedrijf.

Er zal nooit een fabrikant zijn in deze wereldbol die een systeem onwerpt die alle geluidstechnicussen zal overtuigen dat het goed klinkt ( ieder heeft nl een eigen smaak van hoe geluid zou moeten klinken ) De een neemt EV de ander Meyer Sound .

Het is net zoals bij auto's de een zweert bij BMW en de ander bij Mercedes.

Het Systeem klinkt gewoon goed, ondanks de theorie die word beweert voor veel mensen een discussie oplevert

Ik heb weinig subs en tops gehoord die op laag en hoog niveau een duidelijk hoorbaar effect geeft. Niet bij de meeste Amerken Buiten dat een Amerk erg hard kunnen gaan maar minder gedefineerd geluid produceren.

Dat is mijn mening hierover.

Ik zal nooit beweren dat deze set het allerbeste is wat er in de markt is.

Wel kan ik beweren dat na het horen van de sets dit merk zeker mee kan gaan to de Amerken.

De foto en tekst die ik heb geplaatst is een goed verhaal en betreffende verhuurbedrijf heeft toch een deel van de evenementen gekregen door de organisatie te overtuigen met dit systeem.

Zeker als je praat over de financiele kant wat ook erg belangrijk is voor de verhuurwereld.

Dit wordt ook in het verhaal naar voren gehaald

Vindt het toch netjes dat dit bedrijf dit systeem heeft ingezet om een bewijs te kunnen leveren.

Er zullen altijd hier wel mensen zijn die het beter weten of denken te weten gelukkig zitten deze mensen nog steeds achter de pc op een licht en geluidsforum.

Theorie en praktijk zullen nooit samengaan.

Iedereen kan topmerken speakers kombineren in een kastje maar met een onjuiste filter klinkt het ook nergens na en met een onjuiste berekening van de kastinhoud werkt ook niet.

System One is een goed systeem maar het zal nooit boven de Amerken komen juist vanwege de naamsbekendheid en acceptatie van de Amerken waarmee word gewerkt.

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp tijdelijk afgesloten, onder genot van een drankje ga ik "Bij gelegenheid" het kaf van het koren scheiden.

----------

